

The Town Without Wi-Fi - pallian
http://www.washingtonian.com/articles/people/the-town-without-wi-fi/

======
pallian
"In Green Bank, you can’t make a call on your cell phone, and you can’t text
on it, either. Wireless internet is outlawed, as is Bluetooth. It’s a
premodern place by design, devoid of the gadgets and technologies that define
life today. And thanks to Uncle Sam, it will stay that way: The town is part
of a federally mandated zone where a government high-tech facility’s needs
come first. Wireless signals are verboten."

------
lkbm
> They’re radio telescopes. So instead of putting your eye to the apparatus
> and looking for distant stars, you listen for them.

At what wavelength do we consider it listening instead of looking? IR is still
"looking". Microwaves, on the other hand, may fall under "listening".

------
ChrisArchitect
misleading title - kids using smartphones on wifi to get on internet and
communicate with friends.

